# What does this quote mean?



## ytho (Mar 19, 2018)

What do you get out of this?

"Appearance can be deceiving. Remember endurance makes gold."

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

It's a quote from a porn movie
But I think it means that something may look hard you can endure it and get through it.


----------

